# farmers almanac long range weather.



## onedkcharette (Jan 20, 2010)

i have followed this for a few years and while its a general area it comes pretty close. 

looks like feb will be very good to us. anytime they mention snowfall in possible feet... life is good.

the web site is - http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/USA-Northeastern-weather

Northeastern U.S. Weather
January 2010
20th-23rd. Fair, very cold. Snow West Virginia. 24th-27th. Occasional snow. 28th-31st. Fair, cold. 

February 2010
1st-3rd. Unsettled, snowy Groundhog Day, then clearing, cold. 4th-7th. Rain, snow, then clearing. 8th-11th. Light snows/flurries. 12th-15th. Very stormy. Blizzard New England, 1 to 2 feet snow possible. Snow also to Mid-Atlantic Coast, with 6"-12". 16th-19th. Fair. 20th-23rd. Snowstorm sweeps in from west; heaviest accumulations in upstate New York, Vermont, New Hampshire. 24th-28th. Fair, then unsettled. 

March 2010
1st-3rd. Wet, then clear and cold. 4th-7th. Wet snow northern New York New England. Snow and/or rain farther south. 8th-11th. Stormy, then fair, very mild. 12th-15th. Light snow New England. Heavy wet snow and/or rain farther south, then fair. Local flooding possible. 16th-19th. Fair, windy.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll take the February forecast.  Who do I have to pay?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2010)

We' re gonna get some love overnite and tomorrow 8-12 inches here by tomorrow nite  going to  cold temps tho til sunday


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> We' re gonna get some love overnite and tomorrow 8-12 inches here by tomorrow nite  going to  cold temps tho til sunday



I hated Ontario when I lived south of it. East, well, that's an entirely different story.   I do feel bad for Watertown though.....


----------



## Ethan6 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,
Does anyone know about the state laws that regulate the licensing for practising homeopathy and Psychotherapy in USA and Canada? 
I am aware that different states have different laws. Guide me to the web sites that will help me know the laws of each state, and what I can do to get a license to practice there.
Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan6 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know about the state laws that regulate the licensing for practising homeopathy and Psychotherapy in USA and Canada?
> I am aware that different states have different laws. Guide me to the web sites that will help me know the laws of each state, and what I can do to get a license to practice there.
> Thanks



Ethan,
Please contact BrownvilleBrooklyn.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan6 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know about the state laws that regulate the licensing for practising homeopathy and Psychotherapy in USA and Canada?
> I am aware that different states have different laws. Guide me to the web sites that will help me know the laws of each state, and what I can do to get a license to practice there.
> Thanks


----------

